# Sick budgie help



## Skylove (May 10, 2017)

Hii i recently brought 2 budgie , it has been only 2 day and all thing are fine but today i there is something that doubt that budgie is sick today all the day i saw that one budgie was very active and roaming all over on cage but second one was'nt , second budgie sit quietly on one place and hair near his head and neck aas fluffed up . Is my budgie is sick ? he has been eating and chattering with his mate but not moving and also from last 2 hrs i not seen him near food dish Do he is molting ? I am very scared and confuse ! I think i recongisned him very early so please help me to get him healthy again before i will be too late !


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

You need to take both your birds to an avian vet as soon as possible. When budgies show signs of sickness it is usually advanced, as birds hide any illness whenever possible. You have to take both birds because if one if sick, it's extremely likely both are sick.


----------



## Skylove (May 10, 2017)

No avian vet here  , However I have medicine which was given by the shop owner


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Where are you located? What medicine did the shop keeper give you? What is the shop keeper's experience with birds? Can you post some pictures of your birds? Are there any vets in your area that can see birds?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*First of all, you need to calm down and take a deep breath.

You've only had your budgies for a couple of days.
It is very normal for birds to be stressed when they are first moved into a new environment. 
Sitting on the bottom of the cage fluffed up can easily be a sign your budgie is terrified.

Cover the top and three sides of the budgies' cage.
Play soft music for them and allow them time to become acclimated to their new home.
Do not try to touch your budgies for at least two weeks. They need time to settle in.

You need to take the time to read ALL of the information in the links I provided in the Private Message, Visitor Message and your other thread.
Doing so will help you learn about budgies and their behavior so you won't be so stressed. 
It would have been best if this had been done prior to getting the birds, but as it is, you can sit next to their cage and read the information out loud to them. Talking out loud will help them become accustomed to your voice and presence and will help them feel more secure.

I would not recommend giving any medication to the birds at this point in time without consulting with an Avian Vet first. While the ones listed below may not be in your immediate area, you can easily call and consult with them via telephone.

AVIAN EXPERT VETERINARIAN & SURGEON WHO PROVIDES 24/7 TELEMEDICINE

DR.YUVRAJ KAGINKAR, DIRECTOR
MYVETS 4 PETS
SHOP NO- 2, BAWA TOWERS
NEAR NARAYAN NAGAR
CHUNNABHATTI, SION
400022
MOB :- 9833522077

Dr.Shivani Tandel
9820034512​
While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with few Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular or veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s).

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.*


----------

